# School me on how to clean an ALL stainless P226



## TitanCi (Apr 28, 2009)

hello HGF - I am new to this forum and to pistols...and to Sigs... So my first pistol is an all stainless P226. Whats the best method to clean, lube, brushes to use...which products are best? I want the best care for it, so any help is appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Well you're in luck as I have found cleaning stainless firearms is way easier than cleaning blued/finished ones. Accumulated grime sticks out like a sore thumb on silver steel, so it's a no-brainer which areas need attention:

Hoppe's #9 cleaning solvent
bronze bore brushes (a make on brushes doesn't really stick out here. most any will do)
generous amount cloth squares/wads (large enough to clean yet small enough to stick in a barrel: 2x2ish)
Hoppe's-soaked Q-tips are wonderful for hard-to-reach corners
RemOil for small wear points like trigger/hammer/internals
Tetra Gun Grease larger wear point areas like slide/frame and slide/barrel


----------



## TitanCi (Apr 28, 2009)

thanks! any info on Mil Comm products? are these synthetic lubes, cleaners better on a stainless steel finish vs. traditional stuff?


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Synthetics are not any better than organic products for cleaning. They have some better properties in the realm of friction reduction and general lubrication, however. I use a light oil like CLP or RemOil for most of my cleaning and lubricating needs. I only use solvents like Hoppe's products after a lot of rounds at a given range session or unusual ammo. For my grease preference I use GunSlik graphite grease. For the money the organics don't cost as much and do the same job.


----------



## TitanCi (Apr 28, 2009)

sounds great to me! thanks for all the tips!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

literaltrance said:


> Well you're in luck as I have found cleaning stainless firearms is way easier than cleaning blued/finished ones. Accumulated grime sticks out like a sore thumb on silver steel, so it's a no-brainer which areas need attention:
> 
> Hoppe's #9 cleaning solvent
> bronze bore brushes (a make on brushes doesn't really stick out here. most any will do)
> ...


You're one of the only other people but me that I've heard use Tetra Gun Grease. I wont say it's the best ever but I do like it pretty well and it holds up pretty good. t's just I never see anyone but me using it..heh


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> You're one of the only other people but me that I've heard use Tetra Gun Grease. I wont say it's the best ever but I do like it pretty well and it holds up pretty good. t's just I never see anyone but me using it..heh


It's super thick and lasts quite a while. I actually bought it for my Marlin rifle (lever actions have lots of large contact areas) and after a while I figured I'd try it on the large contact areas of my handguns. I noticed a BIG improvement in handgun slide action after I gave it a go. It was explained to me on an old forum archive: a little bit goes a long way. It most certainly does... :smt023


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Bore snake, CLP, and Slide Glide. Works fine on both my Stainless Elites 226 and 220.


----------



## TitanCi (Apr 28, 2009)

oak1971 said:


> Bore snake, CLP, and Slide Glide. Works fine on both my Stainless Elites 226 and 220.


thank you sir!! I will try out as well! but what is CLP?


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

CLP = Clean Lubricate Protect

It is an all in one product. Kleen Bore makes one such product that I use on the barrels of my guns.


----------



## jc27310 (Dec 14, 2008)

*don't forget the sig web site for tips*

They have some videos that will help you put all this good advice into action!
http://www.sigsauer.com/CustomerService/MaintenanceGuides.aspx
-jc


----------



## TitanCi (Apr 28, 2009)

man, this forum is great. so i picked up a kleen bore brush for 9mm, some hoppe's copper solvent (b/c it's lower concentration but requires some more elbow grease) for JUST the bore, and break free clp. sound pretty good? i figure the outside of the gun i could scrub with a stiff toothbrush. i don't want to get a metal tooth brush on the finish. 

was the hoppe's overkill/unnecessary?

this forum is great!


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

After the Hoppes #9 and brush, I would run a dry patch and then one with clp and then another dry patch. Nowadays I just use clp and a boresnake on the barrel. I clean out the slide rails and put more slide glide on. Then wipe down the outside with a silicone cloth. If the innards look nasty I hose em down with gunscrubber.


----------

